# Hello to all at FF, im new, and nervous x.



## lindylou (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello to all at FF, I'm new, and nervous x.
Hi my name is Lindy my DH (Bart) and i are due to start ICSI after my July period. We have been a couple since summer 2000, married since summer 2005 and trying to make babies FOREVER, or so it feels! Ive never been part of an on line community before, so I'm sitting with the abbreviations open so i can work out what people are talking about, and having not really started treatment, just done the waiting part, I'm not that up on IVF/ICSI terminology either, please be gentle?
The waiting has been long and we are looking forward to getting started but i have a target weight to get to, to have a BMI of 32 or less, i suppose i hoping that being part of FF might give me the extra encouragement and determination to get there. I started at 17st 10lb am currently 14.10 and need to be no more than 13.8 by egg collection.Has anyone else been in this situation? I really want to be excited about our imminent treatment but i cant because i so worried i will fail to get there and I'm ashamed that Ive had 2 years on a waiting list to get this done but Ive left it to the last minute   I would love to hear from anyone (at all!) but especially if they have been in a similar position to me, share helpfull tips on loosing weight but keeping healthy for treatment, and to be encouraged by others success stories.
I suppose the last important thing about me is that I am a paediatric nurse currently working in a Special Care Baby Unit. We nurse babies from 32 weeks gestation and above (and less when the rest of Scotland is full!) Rewarding job, great to have so much contact with babies and great to meet so many IVF/ICSI success's' but a harsh reminder of your own (our) infertility on a daily basis. Unfortunately my career was picked before we knew what problems lay ahead 
Well Thanks for taking the time to read this entry I look forward to getting to know FF better, good luck to everyone out there trying   Lindy x.


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Linda and welcome to FF 

Don't be nervous, this is a fantastic site and you will find lots of support. I know it can be a bit daunting at first trying to find your way round and understand the acronyms. A moderator will also reply to your post and they will give you lots of help with this. Most importantly, if there is anything you want to know or are unsure of, just ask, there is always someone around to help.

Congratulations on your forthcoming ICSI treatment, I hope everything goes ok. There is a general ICSI chit chat board you can post in and you can also pick up on cycle buddies where people are having tx at the same time as you. To help get you started as you say you are not that up on the terminology, I have left you a couple of links which should help.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=43205.0

Also, huge congratulations on your weight loss so far, that's a big achievement. You can join our belly board where you will find others trying to lose weight.

Wishing you lots and lots of luck on your journey     

Foxy x


----------



## lindylou (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Foxy, Thankyou for replying so soon. I'm sure this must sound crazy but i couldn't sleep wondering if anyone would answer me so I got up to check eventhough I'm on night shift  Maybe need to relax a little?!
Thanks for the site links, will definitely be following them as soon as I'm properly awake  Have seen your name around the sight saying nice things to everyone new Keep up the friendly helpfullness it really make a difference to newbies like me. Lindy x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Lindy

It's not crazy at all, I was exactly the same when I put my first post on 

That's really kind of you to say, you will find all of the girls on here are really friendly and helpful.  

Foxy x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Lindy

Just wanted to pop in and welcome you and say congratulations on your weight loss so far you have done brilliantly.  I know (from experience) that the last bit can also be the hardest.  But its great you have a goal to work towards.

If you follow a sensible weight loss diet you will be getting all the nutrients your body needs to prepare for the treatment and let you lose the last few pounds.

Good luck for the treatment

BGirl


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Lindy,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have found an amzing site full of support, information and friendship, and you will soon be addicted  

Ive learnt so much from this site, and im sure you will too   if there's anything your unsure of just ask, as there is always someone ready with an answer  

A big well done on your weight loss   thats an amazing achievement  

Good luck for your tx    

Nikki xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi and welcome to FF

Congratulations on your weight loss and fingers crossed for your forthcoming tx.
I havent started tx yet so cant give you too much info in that respect.
Just wanted to welcome to the site 

      
some fairy dust for your BFP that i'm sure will happen very soon 

xx


----------



## lindylou (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi thanks Foxy, Barnet girl, Nikki and Sashabasha always nice to welcomed by folks. Still totally lost by the site.. every topic i think "oow OK that sound interesting" I can only find post from , most recent feb 08 but no bother finding stuff from 02 and 03  Too confusing for night shift. Bless the NHS for providing internet though!! 
Think Ill stick to trying Foxys links till i get my bearings, or one of our little darlings here wakes up and demands a nightime snack!
Lindy x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Lindy

Sorry you have been having trouble finding your way around. Here is the link showing what new members should know

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

This is the link to the ICSI general chat board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

You can also have a look at the counties board to speak to people in your area. You don't mention if tests have revealed any specific reason for your infertility or if you are in the unexplained category? If you let us know a bit more, there may be other boards which will be useful.

This is the link for the thread to request access to the belly club board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.0

If you are using the search facility and want to view the most recent entries, just change the drop down on search order to 'most recent topics first'.

Hope this helps but just ask if you get stuck.



Foxy x


----------



## lindylou (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Foxy, yes i realised id missed that out too.... Its male factor infertility for us, reasons for that are unknown. 
His first SA took the embryologist 6 hours to find perhaps 15 sperm cells that would be suitable for use in ICSI, big dissapointment, hadn't seen that comming. However better news just in may that his SA then showed around 20'000 that would be suitable...even got those ones frozen!
I had to have all the normal test too but so far everything has turned up completely normal.
Had a scary thought at the end of work today, if I don't get my period in the next 6 days then it will be July and time to phone the clinic re:starting my down regulators, even more nervous now. Assumed it would be near the end of July, oh well cant complain ; 
Thanks again for more links, too excited to go to bed,going to have a look now, think ill wait up oh say 6 days or so in anticipation!!!! ta Lindy x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Lindy

Ok, then I'm also leaving you the link for the male factors board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

It's natural to be feel a mixture of nerves and excitement before starting your first tx, makes your tummy churn doesn't it? Make sure you keep us updated and feel free to PM me anytime if you just want to chat.

Foxy x


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi lindy  

welcome to ff.i just wanted to say hi as i have also to lose some weight before going down the ivf/icsi route mines is planned for sept with aug period.i had icsi in dec jan this year and was told the same to get the weight down to bmi 32 or less..perhaps we could support each other to get some weight off and through our forthcoming tx(treatment)

what clinic are you with im with edinburgh royal infirmary..

we are not strangers on here just friends you havent met yet.

lotsa love and best wishes    
nicky..xx..


----------



## lindylou (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello Foxy I would PM you if i had any idea what it meant ive now lost the code braker again...hope im better at injections than webbing....oh should be im a nurse..duh!

Hello Nikki Im also at NRIE for tx We've got about the same to go, i think ive got 17 lbs to get to the upper limit for my height and i would love to have a buddy to encourage/support with. Just like Foxy said my tummy really is churning this morning at the prospect imminent tx, but the need for sleep is making me look like this . 

theses are for you all for making me welcome and feel positive


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi again

just wanted to say im here for you if you need me anytime i work from home so am off and on here all day.ill send you a pm and we can be in touch through there..

lotsa love nicky.


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Lindy 

If you want to send someone a PM (personal message) just click on their user name and it will bring up their profile.  At the bottom of the page, click 'send this member a personal message'.

I have sent you one to show you how this works - you will see a message at the top right of your screen saying something like:

Hey, foxylady73, you have 14 messages, 1 is new.

Click on this and it will take you into your messages.

Foxy


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Lindy, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I see you have alreayd started makign your way around FF. You have been left some greta links byt he others to try out to start you off. I would certainly reccomend the following ones as a start:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Well done on your excellent weight loss so far  You sound very determined so I am sure you will acheive your goal (if you are a good girl!  ) You are most certainly not the first person on FF who is having to lose weight for tretament (or post treatment for that matter) and we do have a part of FF call Belly Buddies that is for weight loss support. It is a hidden part of the boards (not available to guests or to members without permissions) but this is simply becasue the subject matter is sensitive to some so to gain access to this area all you need to do is post a request on the following topic (linked) and ask! 
*To get access to Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

PLease do look around FF and make yourself at home. You can only get the best support from this site if you join in so don't be shy and start posting!

Wishing you lots of luck and looking forward to chatting to you in future.

C~x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Lindy and welcome to FF

As you've no doubt sussed already this is a fantastic site filled with lovely ladies.

 on your weight loss so far, you've done brilliantly.  I don't think there's any reason to feel ashamed for 'leaving it to the last minute', I'm sure we've all done the same thing.  

You're a very brave lady doing the job you doing while going through what you have.

Don't worry you'll soon get the hang of the abbreviations.  I'd definitely follow the links that you've been left but if you're like me just be nosey and keep on browsing, amazing what you can find on this site.  The chat room is also fantastic.

Good luck with your tx hun and   that you get your dream

xxxx


----------



## Laura24 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Lindy!!

Welcome to FF!!!! 

I am also quite new. I have had to loose some weight also. I have been doing loys of excercise as well as following a healthy low fat diet. Swimming is a fab form of excercise and can also help you de-stress and relax you. Good luck with the last few pounds - but remember you have done so well to get this far, don't beat yourself up its not easy. There are so many great people on here that are also on this rollarcaster ride. It is lovely to chat to people that understand exactly what your going through.

I am also starting ICSI treatment on my july period, prob around the 15th. I have app tom to collect drugs and be shown how to give myself the injections. Am also nervous but glad to be getting started. Doesn't feel real though, you have this m,assive wait and build up but before you know it the time for tx is here!! 

I got married in may 05 and starting trying straight after the wedding. Did not expect this... but guess you never think its going to happen to you. My DH has a low sperm count so he is on a health kick at the mo to improve it as much as poss before tx. Have they found the cause of your problems?? We will have to keep in touch with tx be good esp if we are going through it at the same time. I am having my treatment on NHS at chaucer hosp. What bout you? 

Anyway good luck with everything as if you have any questions just ask, the people on here are great. 

Keep on with the weight loss it will be so worth it in the end.  

Laura xxx


----------

